# What virus killer etc for Windows 10 computer?



## JPQ (Jan 26, 2018)

What virus killer etc for Windows 10 computer? I heared Avast adds latency saddly most killers seems are non free. Its pricey get something what is for exampel for 49euros per year.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 26, 2018)

I'd like ESET NOD32. Competitively priced and very light on computer resources.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 26, 2018)

All you need is the built in one that comes with Windows - unless you plan to do something that will expose your system to some more nasty agents


----------



## Quasar (Jan 26, 2018)

d.healey said:


> All you need is the built in one that comes with Windows - unless you plan to do something that will expose your system to some more nasty agents


This. Normal use requires only the native Windows Firewall, native Windows Defender and keeping Windows Updates updated.

And for an offline DAW PC, even none of the above need apply.


----------



## Damarus (Jan 26, 2018)

x3, Windows Defender has gotten a lot better. Pair that with Malwarebytes and being aware of you sites you visit and programs you download.


----------



## Kony (Jan 26, 2018)

I disabled defender and use Avast - it gives me no latency issues


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 26, 2018)

It's rarely online, but my slave uses Microsoft Security Essentials and it has never caused any issues (and its free).


----------



## Synetos (Jan 27, 2018)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> I'd like ESET NOD32. Competitively priced and very light on computer resources.


Which version do you run? Antivirus, Internet, or Premium?


----------



## Mornats (Jan 27, 2018)

I swapped from Avast to NOD32 (antivirus version) and it solved some latency issues for me.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 27, 2018)

Synetos said:


> Which version do you run? Antivirus, Internet, or Premium?



Antivirus. The other versions come with extra features I wouldn't need.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 27, 2018)

Kaspersky....


----------



## Synetos (Jan 27, 2018)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Antivirus. The other versions come with extra features I wouldn't need.


Thanks. I pulled down the eval. If your rig is running smooth with all you do, I am sure mine will as well 

I find that Windows Defender just kills my machine for real time audio. I disabled it through Group Policy so it cant keep turning itself back on.


----------



## Øivind (Jan 27, 2018)

+ for the one that comes with Windows. It is all you need.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jan 27, 2018)

None needed if you dedicate your PC to music creation only - and disconnect from the Internet


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 27, 2018)

my vote goes also for eset for a windows machine. very very light on resources and ALOT better than windows onboard stuff.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 27, 2018)

Heroix said:


> ALOT better than windows onboard stuff.


Qualify this please


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 27, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Qualify this please



in alot of magazines windows defender just failed to detect the same amount of malware/viruses compared to other products. ESET was a winner quite often.

you might not visit some strange websites, but there is always a chance you are clicking on to some kind of phishing mail or something like this. i mean a computer is just as clever as the user, but if i make a mistake i rely on good an award winning software instead of windows defender.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 27, 2018)

Heroix said:


> in alot of magazines windows defender just failed to detect the same amount of malware/viruses compared to other products. ESET was a winner quite often.
> 
> you might not visit some strange websites, but there is always a chance you are clicking on to some kind of phishing mail or something like this. i mean a computer is just as clever as the user, but if i make a mistake i rely on good an award winning software instead of windows defender.


That's what I stay away from magazines.

You should expect a certain amount of marketing b.s. because any ad-sponsored computer magazine site that simply asserts that native Windows AV is all you need is going to lose a _ton _of ad revenue.

My intuition tells me that MS was under tremendous pressure to seriously address the AV issue, and my experience informs me that they have done so.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 27, 2018)

Quasar said:


> That's what I stay away from magazines.
> 
> You should expect a certain amount of marketing b.s. because any ad-sponsored computer magazine site that simply asserts that native Windows AV is all you need is going to lose a _ton _of ad revenue.
> 
> My intuition tells me that MS was under tremendous pressure to seriously address the AV issue, and my experience informs me that they have done so.



well, i dont stay away from magazines. atleast not from all of them. 
there are some really good ones which do really great tests and since iam an it guy (programmer) i know quite a bit what they are talking about. its not just marketing. 

whatever, you will not find any review where windows defender actually wins vs the competition.

if you google a bit and compare ESET vs windows defender you will know that ESET is quite ahead, but everyone has to make that decision for himself heh.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Jan 27, 2018)

I use Windows defender just in case but I don't count on any anti-virus softwares much.

It would be much less likely to get virus or malware as long as I browse, download or unpack via Sandboxies because I can delete everything even in the registry by removing the inside of Sandboxie even if virus or malware messes up the system/registry.


----------



## Øivind (Jan 28, 2018)

The best virus killer is to use sound reason and to browse safely. If you are new to the internet, don't use your DAW computer for pr0n, torrents, facebook and ad clicking. If you know how the internet works, the built in one is fine. 
*not directing this specifically to the OP, but the general 'you'


----------



## Quasar (Jan 28, 2018)

Heroix said:


> well, i dont stay away from magazines. atleast not from all of them.
> there are some really good ones which do really great tests and since iam an it guy (programmer) i know quite a bit what they are talking about. its not just marketing.
> 
> whatever, you will not find any review where windows defender actually wins vs the competition.
> ...


If you believe those benchmarks are going to make a practical, real-world difference for you, then by all means spend your money. My DAW machine is offline (except for 35 seconds once in a while due to NI's betrayal of offline activation) so I use nothing. On home/office machines I haven't used anything other than MSE then WD since Microsoft first released it, and I am not plagued by viruses.

Some of the worst virus infested computers I've ever seen (and I see a lot of them) have had the most comprehensive "state of the art" 3rd party security suites installed on them. Nothing can save one from bad browsing and decision-making. Coke may have a slightly different recipe content than Pepsi, but ultimately they're both just carbonated sugar-water beverages, and IMO AV is pretty much the same.

I suppose it's like most anything else. Cars, power tools, toasters, whatever tend to exist on a continuum of bells-&-whistles in terms of safety features, and I suppose once in a while a specific safety mechanism present in a high-end model can make a difference. But this difference is dwarfed by how the end-user behaves with the product.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 28, 2018)

If you don't use anti virus, how do you know you're not plagued by viruses? Not having a go at you, just always curious when people say that.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 28, 2018)

Mornats said:


> If you don't use anti virus, how do you know you're not plagued by viruses? Not having a go at you, just always curious when people say that.


Because they're not plaguing me. On computers that use the internet,, I DO use AV, the built-in Windows Defender. And I also run a malware check once in a blue moon: AdwCleaner, Malwarebytes, something like that...

But I also geek out a little bit I admit and have browsers set to different settings in terms of ad, flash and javascript blockers, hopping between browsers and settings depending on where I am and what I'm doing. (I dislike ads with unasked-for audio content intensely.) And I pretty much stay out of bad neighborhoods.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 28, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Because they're not plaguing me. On computers that use the internet,, I DO use AV, the built-in Windows Defender. And I also run a malware check once in a blue moon: AdwCleaner, Malwarebytes, something like that...
> 
> But I also geek out a little bit I admit and have browsers set to different settings in terms of ad, flash and javascript blockers, hopping between browsers and settings depending on where I am and what I'm doing. (I dislike ads with unasked-for audio content intensely.) And I pretty much stay out of bad neighborhoods.



viruses dont plague the user always. a trojan might just be running in the background for example and is stealing your passwords. ofcourse you wouldnt know because you dont have any anti virus.

windows defenders detection rate is just bad regarding this. besides that there is no anti virus detecting 100%, but some products get very close.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Jan 28, 2018)

So, why don't you use Sandboxie though it could prevent not-yet-acknowledged new virus? 
How much is the possibility that virus or malware can break PC when deleting the inside of Sandboxie every time I finish browsing, downloading or unpacking? 

I wouldn't say it's perfect and it might be vulnerable to real-time hackings, tho.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 28, 2018)

Naoki Ohmori said:


> So, why don't you use Sandboxie though it could prevent not-yet-acknowledged new virus?
> How much is the possibility that virus or malware can break PC when deleting the inside of Sandboxie every time I finish browsing, downloading or unpacking?
> 
> I wouldn't say it's perfect and it might be vulnerable to real-time hackings, tho.



sandbox is not an option because its only for browsing the web or test things out inside the sandbox.

if you really install some software it wouldnt help. i do use osx nowadays most of the time and windows only on slave machine or for some gaming, but my wife and son run windows machines and use ESET.

if you guys feel safe with windows defender its for sure ok, but its not as good as people are saying here. end of story.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Jan 28, 2018)

Heroix said:


> sandbox is not an option because its only for browsing the web or test things out inside the sandbox.
> 
> if you really install some software it wouldnt help. i do use osx nowadays most of the time and windows only on slave machine or for some gaming, but my wife and son run windows machines and use ESET.
> 
> if you guys feel safe with windows defender its for sure ok, but its not as good as people are saying here. end of story.



Hmm... I tend to think using Sandboxie is more powerful than anti-virus software, though. 
In my case, after testing out softwares with Sandboxie, I install them with Revo Uninstaller Pro which removes any leftovers in the system/registry when uninstalling.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 28, 2018)

Naoki Ohmori said:


> Hmm... I tend to think using Sandboxie is more powerful than anti-virus software, though.
> In my case, after testing out softwares with Sandboxie, I install them with Revo Uninstaller Pro which removes any leftovers in the system/registry when uninstalling.



it is not because sandbox doesnt detect any viruses. viruses in a sandbox just cant harm your main system, but that doesnt mean they are not there.


----------



## Synetos (Jan 28, 2018)

My wife's computer had a Trojan Key logger on it. It actually disabled Windows Defender. It appeared to be running, but you couldn't configure it. It also didn't come up in the Quick Scan. It would show up on a full scan, but Defender couldn't get rid of it. It came from eBates plug that embedded itself in the IE browser. I rebuilt the machine, and it returned. I had to wipe her IE settings and restore them to defaults to get rid of it. Who knows how long it has been on her computer. Nothing has happened with credit stuff, but we are monitoring that now.

And keeping my DAW offline completely is impractical.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Jan 28, 2018)

Heroix said:


> it is not because sandbox doesnt detect any viruses. viruses in a sandbox just cant harm your main system, but that doesnt mean they are not there.



But anything that entered in the system when browsing, downloading, unpacking or running softwares is cleared by deleting the inside of Sandboxie. 
I don't think even high-quality anti-virus softwares can always detect any virus 100%. 

Using Sandboxie in conjunction with anti-virus would be a safer option.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 29, 2018)

Regulus said:


> At least by checking background processes, running services.



hiding a process is very easy. you wont see many viruses with those methods you described.



Naoki Ohmori said:


> But anything that entered in the system when browsing, downloading, unpacking or running softwares is cleared by deleting the inside of Sandboxie.
> I don't think even high-quality anti-virus softwares can always detect any virus 100%.
> 
> Using Sandboxie in conjunction with anti-virus would be a safer option.



i agree, but at some point you may want to install something on your main system and then a good anti virus is most always a good choice.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 29, 2018)

Where are you guys getting these viruses/trojans from? Just go online to download your legit software, etc. Stay away from anything else.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 29, 2018)

*Catch me if You can !*






*Meanwhile...*


----------

